# ePVision PHD-eZ1; DVR/PVR due this year OTA and QAM capibility. Input wanted.



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

ePVision has a new DVR they announced last December that I would like to see take off. One thing it needs is support. Here is the page on the product with a space for a name and e-mail address alone with comments;
http://epvision.com/HDTVSTB/phdez1pre.htm

The other current choices are the DTVPal (that is OTA only), the Moxi (that is CATV only) and of course TiVo, with their subscription cost hanging over your head, which does have both types of inputs and a CC slot. The ePVision does has _*both*_ types, but with only one input.  I have never been a fan of rentals/leases (cars or most anything else) and DVR's are no exception. I prefer to own the device, which makes it mine and mine alone. No one has any claim to it AFAIC. Also, why keep on feeding the MSO's, their pockets are deep enough. 

_*Anyone reading this (which already tells me you are at least partly interested) please add their name to the list showing support, even thou you have no current plans for purchase.*_ 
The more the better. Use a secondary e-mail address if you prefer. There is _*no*_ issue with spam. I have dealt with them before (I have absolutely NO connection to them in any way, shape or form) and found their service at least decent.

Here is the e-mail that I received from Allen (their representative). Note, most of it has to do with their new tuner/input switcher;


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> Thanks for the email. For your answer, PHD-eZ1 does have OTA and CATV recording features. Not like some PVRs can be only limited to OTA. We may end up to build full feature PVR instead of eZ1, reason is the cost is very close. We can add additional component and cvbs inputs and encoding but it will cost much more. Output so far is limited to HDMI and CVBS outputs just like PHD-8VX but we may change it the last min. based on the demand and cost.
> 
> ...


And here is my response;


> Allen,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was just interested in the DVR. As I stated, the most important features that are lacking are;
> 1. A second RF input (one for CATV, one for OTA),
> ...


One point I did forgot to add is a program guide. A real bad omission on my part. 

He did send me a .pdf manual for their tuner (that was too large to add as an attachment) as follows;
http://ugotfile.com/file/1788594/PHD-8VXv1.62w.pdf

If that doesn't work PM me, I will e-mail you the file. Again, this is not for the ez1, just the tuner/switcher.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: ePVision PHD-eZ1; DVR/PVR due this year*

Bruce, why don't you contact them and suggest that they submit their company for entry in our vendor list. The link to the vendors is at the top of forum pages near the center. There is a link to the right when you go to the Vendor list where a company can submit info for a listing. A basic listing with 300 characters is free. We also have sponsorships available with banners, priority listings and other benefits if they are interested. With the free listing they will also get a thread in the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information forum. Perhaps they would like to have someone here evaluate and review the unit. If they do, appropriate threads will be created with links to the vendor listings.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: ePVision PHD-eZ1; DVR/PVR due this year*

I will pass it along. See what happens.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: ePVision PHD-eZ1; DVR/PVR due this year*

Got a reply;


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> Thanks again. Yes, I received both your emails today. Thanks. Our design engineer also agreed with you sometime ago to start high-end PVR first instead of low cost one. The ideas and design directions are the same, but we need to evaluate how fast we can deliver the product to the market. Thanks again and I will check on this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: ePVision PHD-eZ1; DVR/PVR due this year*

Here is an additional e-mail I sent;


> 1. Ability to have OTA and CATV (which you already have),
> 2. Dual RF inputs. (What good is only one input, especially if you are set to record programs from both sources?),
> 3. A dependable program guide. I completely forgot to mention this. I completely understand this will add additional cost to the device. Putting myself in your shoes (trying to keep costs down), just having the ability of manual recording will not fly. Most are spoiled by clicking a single button to record a program. My self included. I have probably set a thousand recordings for the 20 plus years I used a VCR using a paper copy of TV Guide and using a manual method, with the Sony, using TVGOS has spoiled me. I can also speak for others, even thou I fully understand costs, something other than the very limited 2-12 hour data the station provide (and that's ONLY OTA stations, not CATV) won't cut it,
> 4. A cable Card slot. At least one MSO has switched to all digital and they are encrypting every channel (AFAIK). Without a CC slot, having a QAM tuner is a waste,
> ...


Here is his response;


> Hi Bruce,
> Thanks again for the email. To quickly answer your questions:
> (1) Yes, it is both OTA and CATV.
> (2) Are considering now. Two separate tuners will add up cost, which is the main concern. Technical-wise, it is no problem.
> ...


----------



## epv-allen (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, Bruce.

My understanding, PHD-eZ1 will adopt many of your suggestions. Time to market is still our main concern. We will use powerful and very nice, of course, more expensive cost for the PHD-eZ1 remote control this time. How is your opinion of watching live channel and recording other channel in the same time? Just curious about your thought. Thanks.


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Allen for the on-line reply.
I can't speak for others, but in the three years I have owned the older Sony DVR, I have _*never*_ recorded/watched live TV so as to use the replay feature. Ever since 1978, 95% plus of my TV viewing has been time shifted. But, I'm sure others probably use the feature.

My biggest gripe of just about all DVR's is: they are power hogs because they are always 'on'. The HDD is constantly spinning for starters. While there is need to have the drive up to speed, that only takes seconds. No different with a VCR . If you remember the early VCRs always had the head spinning, newer models only spun the head when a transport function was selected. There is NO reason, especially when the unit is in standby for the HDD to spin constantly, unless the replay feature is in use (or expected to be). 

I don't buy that story of temperature concerns with electronics, when it's better to keep electronics on all the time to eliminate the hot-cold cycle of powering something up and shutting it down. At least give the option to 'park' the HDD when not in use. This also addresses the other 'gripe' I have with the Sony (and most other TiVo type DVR's). The painfully slow channel change because these units are always recording. 

The Funai/Magnavox DVD/DVR does spin down the HDD when it is in standby.


----------



## epv-allen (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, Bruce regarding recorded/watched live TV.

Using external storage connection for recording is always our preferred choice so the unit is cooler, no noise and more reliable. Nowadays, internal processor chip is much powerful than old days. Usually they are dual cores or triple cores. So the process for recording and changing channels are independent. It should have no delay on each side.
Thanks, Allen


----------

